
Show HN: Facebook Page Analyser: A tool to improve your page performance - milesdisciple
https://page-grader.disciplemedia.com/
======
milesdisciple
Gives people information about how their Facebook Business Page performs.
Tells them their organic reach, engagement and gives them tips on how to
improve it. Still in the early stages, let us know what data points you would
like to see and how we can improve it. Thanks!

